# Vodafone Spain



## Tara's Mum (May 3, 2010)

Hi there everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a while, just moved into dream home in mountains, lovely. My problem is this, I have been with Vodafone for just under two months, previously with Orange, and for two months they have taken money out of my account without first sending out a factura, next amount due in two weeks and still not one factura. I have called them and all they say is that they have a problem with their invoicing department, so my question is this does anyone have an email address where I can contact them, their online "contact us" is not working also. Have send hard copy but the letters seem to go unanswered hence I want an email address.

Thank you all so much.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tara's Mum said:


> Hi there everyone, sorry I haven't been around for a while, just moved into dream home in mountains, lovely. My problem is this, I have been with Vodafone for just under two months, previously with Orange, and for two months they have taken money out of my account without first sending out a factura, next amount due in two weeks and still not one factura. I have called them and all they say is that they have a problem with their invoicing department, so my question is this does anyone have an email address where I can contact them, their online "contact us" is not working also. Have send hard copy but the letters seem to go unanswered hence I want an email address.
> 
> Thank you all so much.



Can you not phone them and ask for their email address or to look at your account on line???

Jo xx


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

jojo said:


> Can you not phone them and ask for their email address or to look at your account on line???
> 
> Jo xx


I'm with Jo-Jo on this. Telcos as simply better on the phone. When I first arrived I went with Vodafone as they have good English-language customer service. My experience was that you wait shorter times in the afternoon as the CS seems to be serviced from South America. You should also register your account online (also in English, as I recall) and then you can print out your own facturas, call history, etc. Good luck with it.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

geez said:


> I'm with Jo-Jo on this. Telcos as simply better on the phone. When I first arrived I went with Vodafone as they have good English-language customer service. My experience was that you wait shorter times in the afternoon as the CS seems to be serviced from South America. You should also register your account online (also in English, as I recall) and then you can print out your own facturas, call history, etc. Good luck with it.


Yeah I am not with Vodafine but a friend is and always has this problem. Register for online billing then you can see the bills and check whats going out of your account!


----------

